# Have you ever dreamed of something related to Animal Crossing?



## Greggy (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry if this thread was made before, but I haven't seen any active and recent threads about this topic. 
Have you ever had a dream about Animal Crossing?


The Dream Suite in my town opened a few days ago. And this might sound crazy, but I've dreamed of something related to Animal Crossing: New Leaf recently. Must be a coincidence.

The Animal Crossing-related dreams I've recalled were about my first Archmell town with my old villagers. One dream had Lionel and Gladys chatting with me on a rainy summer day, and one of them (I forgot who, my memory's fuzzy) told me that everything's just a dream. Lionel was wearing that one Someone from Anytown-designed shirt.
The other dream I had is I'm spending time with Doc and Tia. Both were my favorite villagers, also in my first town. They said they missed me, and they look like they're doing well, and that rose-filled riverside in my town had a lot of white and gold roses blooming. Tia got her house interior back to its original look and Doc wears a shirt with his face on it. Weird. This dream pictured my first Archmell accurately than that dream with Lionel and Gladys: I've revisted the fairy-tale bridge that leads to the white-bricked road with perfect pear trees lining up, the campsite on the west near the cafe, the rose field in the east, the tulip field on the west... It was kinda nostalgic!

My old villagers are haunting me... Maybe soon, those villagers in my second town might haunt me too


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 29, 2015)

So many times XD Most of them involve something really weird happening that could never actually happen in the game, and me having to restart the town  In one, Cherry was moving into town, but I didn't plot reset, so this weird rare glitch happened where she built a second cafe instead of her house XD


----------



## fenris (Nov 29, 2015)

I once dreamed that turnips were selling for 72 bells.  That day, they were selling for 75.    Hey, I was only off by 3!

Another time, I dreamed that Marshal appeared in my campsite.  Sadly, that one hasn't even gotten _close_ to coming true.


----------



## miraxe (Nov 29, 2015)

Ahaha...way more often than I'd like to admit. I had a dream a couple of nights ago where I was in a house. I was a little confused about how I knew the exact layout of this house that I'd never been to before, but I guess I realized after going downstairs that I have been in the house before. =3=;; It was MY house- just my ACNL house instead of the one I live in in real life.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Yup that's happened to me before, especially when I play right before going to bed. I had a dream that they added a bomb that could destroy rocks and it would give you 9 ores. I also had a dream that Mira moved out and I woke up and immediately checked to make sure she was still there. Oh and the weirdest one of all, I dreamt that Pokemon had a cross over DLC with the game and they let you catch Pokemon, like how you can catch bugs and fish.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 29, 2015)

Once I had a dream I hadn't played in thirty years, so when I loaded up my game my entire town was trashed. All my flowers were dead, the trees were dead, weeds everywhere, and for some odd reason there were unfinished fences built everywhere and all my villagers had turned into hippos.


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

furries.


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 1, 2015)

I had this dream where I was playing City Folk, and I was at Nookway at midnight. I came across this weird metal bed that had four bars at each corner of it and it was moving up and down along the metal bars. I quickly ran from one side of the store to the side where the bed was at when I saw it, which was from the upper left side of the room to the lower right (I remember way too many details from my dreams). When I looked at it and press A, Nook said, "YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS." The camera then moved over to him, and he turned into a Nookbot (as I called him; basically a robot that looked like Tom Nook) and he was doing some emotion that looked like a mix of the mischief emotion and the nodding over and over again emotion. What's weird is that I had this dream before NL came out, and I can't remember if the nodding over and over again emotion was a thing in the older games. Anyways, the camera moved over to where Nook was, which was the middle of the store at this point, and he said, "That is the incredibly rare Robot Bed! It will lift you, yes?"

Then all of the sudden Nooklingbots came running in, and I woke up since I was so confused lol.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Dec 1, 2015)

I actually only had a dream about NL once.

In the dream, I was playing this ritual called Hide-and-Seek alone. You're supposed to have a toy, but instead I used one of the statues in the game. I was upstairs in my house though it was filled with the same statues. I hid in the corner and the statue that was a seeker went upstairs and that's where the dream ended.
I have the weirdest and creepiest dreams ever. (More like nightmare but I actually like nightmares so I consider them dreams.... )


----------



## okaimii (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeah actually! I think it had to do with getting/achieving my dream town. Kinda silly but it was nice, I guess.


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

All of the time!!! I always dream that I'm playing a new super expansive 3D version and then I wake up and get bummed out that it's not real :<


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

I've had a dream where all my dreamies moved out. I also had a dream where it was Christmas or "Jingle Day" in New Leaf and I had gotten presents in the mail.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes. I had a dream, that in a first person AC game, Marshal was in my campsite.

Another dream involved a quadrupedal Clyde who spoke Chinese in a purple text box with black letters.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a dream of my New Leaf town...I resetted it. I had a dream where I woke up in my house and heard a knock on my door. All of my old villagers were there but they had a grey, transparent look to them as they had been reset. I ran out my house door and reset my town, watching it all turn to black and fade...it was actually pretty scary


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 4, 2015)

I had a dream that I was sitting on a bench, talking with Isabelle and Biskit. Then, all of a sudden I got up and walked into the town hall. Then I woke up...


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I had a dream that all my favorite villagers moved out, it wasn't the best dream at all.


----------



## Greggy (Dec 6, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Yes. I had a dream, that in a first person AC game, Marshal was in my campsite.
> 
> Another dream involved a quadrupedal Clyde who spoke Chinese in a purple text box with black letters.



That dream with Clyde is something I can dream of too. Was it horrifying or hilarious?


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 6, 2015)

I once had a dream where i had a hacked town and i was walking around in the river which had flowers in it. Pretty weird imo.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 7, 2015)

I dreamed of an animal crossing mmo kind of like the sims but online. Your town is actually a japanese district now where you go round buying cool lanterns, sushi, food and stuff and you can go back to your flat and fill it with your furniture. I also dreamt of a shopping mall with ALL the shops in and not too long later they made main street lol....


----------



## MrMurabito (Dec 9, 2015)

gameboy said:


> I dreamt that Pokemon had a cross over DLC with the game and they let you catch Pokemon, like how you can catch bugs and fish.



That sounds awesone get on it Nintendo.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 10, 2015)

The other night I had a dream Kabuki moved from my town and I was really upset.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a weird one a while back, and I don't fully remember what it was about, but I remember that everything was halloween themed, and there were bat and moth villagers.

That's the only one I even slightly remember, though


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 10, 2015)

Only in my Dream Suite. 

Seriously, though, I rarely remember my dreams.


----------



## Shawna (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes, quite often actually.

I love having those dreams, to be honest! <3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, once. I was really little when I had it, though. I didn't really understand that you are a human in the game and you can't be an animal or whatever. So anyway, I had a dream that a pinky the panda costume was for sale in Able Sisters. I bought it and I turned into Pinky. Weird dreams man


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 15, 2015)

I probably have but I don't remember it.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 16, 2015)

Last night I had a dream Chief had been living in my town the entire time, and I didn't realize. I apparently never saw him ever, or found his house in my town. I remember being so shocked. It was funny XD


----------



## Greggy (Dec 16, 2015)

Recently I had a dream that I built a cafe and Marshall visited. Prolly because I rejected him to make his cafe on HHD. Sorry Marshall but your furniture sucks.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I dreamed one time that I had a sleepover at Lolly's house Rosie and Olivia were there too lol


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, I have and it was a mixture of horror and fun. I always dreamed about the days when it was in winter and gloomy outside. Villagers carried axes and they all tried to hunt me down because that was the tradition for halloween in my dream. Then as it went a along my dreams kept making me think that this is why they have new mayors every year and so on. I also had a dream that my villagers jumped off the clif because my whole town was possessed through some sort of exorcism, but it was kind of interesting, I woke up dying though xD


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes! It might be a bit weird, but I dreamed i was playing a new, HD version of New Leaf. Its point of view was behind the playable character, just like some Zelda games, and it had new features, such as cave exploration. I remember it being very colorful and bright. I'd absolutely buy the game in my dream, if it came true! ;P


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 1, 2016)

I've had lots of Animal Crossing dreams, I've forgotten most.
But I do remember that dream I had around 2007-2010 where this massive fish shadow was in the ocean on my city folk town.
And then strait away I woke up, what a long dream. XD


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

I once had an ACNL nightmare, too! I was playing very late at night, it was 4 AM (I knew it because of the unsettling music). Suddenly, I had a goosebump going down my spine, and I decided to turn the volume of the music all the way down, since it was making me really nervous. But, when I slid the 3DS' volume switch down, I started hearing KK Dirge really loud. It was as if the volume switch worked as a music switcher now, which went from KK Dirge, when I turned the volume down, to the 4 AM music, when I turned it up. Even if I didn't wake up screaming or anything, I had a kind of nasty time that night.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I once dreamt that I woke up in my acnl town, I get up and go get mayor-o's (the cereal brand in my dream xD) And some isabelle juice (a weird brand of juice in my dream lol) And I got dressed to go shopping, and I saw Marshal and he was talking to Fauna. They were talking about their favorite game, Marshal said villagers and ladders (Dream brand of snakes and ladders lol) And Fauna said tic-tac-villager (I think you're catching on by now) I went in the conversation and said Animal crossing new leaf. They said ''What's that?'' I said ''Well, it's the game we're in right now.'' They both said ''No, this is real life'' I laughed and went back to the shopping. Than all of a sudden Don resetti popped out of the ground randomly and said ''Yo, why u reset?'' And I said ''Uh.., I didn't?'' And he said ''Um yeah you did bro', why?'' I said ''I just said I didn't man.'' And than he just disappeared, so my mayor just went shopping and that was it. Very weird dream. xD


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 1, 2016)

The first ACNL dream I had was about having a "corrupt" town, except it wasn't an actual corrupt town, I just thought it was in the dream. It basically looked like a completely hacked town with stuff in the water and things out of place and everything.

The latest ACNL dream I had was about my New Leaf game being "glitched" and had turned into the Game Cube game (which I've never actually owned since it game out a year before I was born). The game had basically "read the wrong code" in the dream and was now in the form of Animal Crossing for Game Cube. I freaked out and started Googling why it'd happened and everything XD.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 1, 2016)

If I ever dream about Animal Crossing it's about when I visit dream towns, because I visit them quite often. One time I dreamed about this forest town I had visited a while back, and I was throwing beans and eating matcha ice cream. I could even taste it. I was so happy in the dream, and the whole time I was in the dream, I could hear Stale Cupcakes playing in the background, probably because I'm always listening to it. I remember seeing Merengue and Marshal in the dream, and I also remember dropping my box of beans, and the sound was so loud for some reason I woke up from it. It was a pretty enjoyable dream, I'd love it if I had it again. I've been having those kinds of dreams very frequent though, so I won't be surprised if it ever pops up again.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Got a dream about Yuka asking me to change her catchphrase, Yuka pinged me somewhere in the place where the orange tree was planted (between a pond, Re-Tail, and behind Snake's house). I thought, "At last! Time to get excommunicated from the Cheese Cult!" so I tried to revert her catchphrase back to "tsk tsk". But Yuka didn't accepted "tsk tsk" because she thought it was a bad/nasty word! It's so funny and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## macskar. (Jan 4, 2016)

Just last night I dreamed of finally catching a giant stag, but its wings were glitchy and turned my game to a legend of zelda type game. I tried to recover my file but it never worked and I lost my progress







exactly my dreams suck


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 4, 2016)

Whenever I take naps (as opposed to trying to sleep for a full night) I'm much more likely to dream about whatever I was just doing or was thinking about before I passed out, so I've had a couple mundane dreams about doing normal things in New Leaf, but nothing particularly interesting, sadly.


----------



## AudyBanana (Jan 4, 2016)

Once I had a dream that Stinky (a favorite villager) moved away, and Isabelle ranked our friendship 1 out of 5 stars. A few months after the dream, he actually moved away, but I got him back. 

I also had a dream where all of my villagers turned green! I have some really weird dreams...


----------

